# In between size question???



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

HI Guys,

My middle boy, 13, is wanting to buy some Flux SE30's. He just grew into a size 10 mens and is still growing but not how much more this year to early to tell. His current boots if they still fit are a 8.5 Ride Orion. I'm pretty sure he may have outgrown them.

Medium is 8-10
Large is 10-12

What size do you think. I was thinking large so he could use them for 2 years. I just don't want him to have to much play. OH these are an online purchase if that info is needed, so I can't go try them to the boot.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm in the in between boot size too. I always get large bindings. Rome, Flow, K2, Burton, Flux, Union, Ride, Forum, Salomon, and Rossignol all fit my 9.5 Burton Hail boots in their large bindings.

I just had to minimize the straps and make sure the gas pedal and heel ramp were adjusted accordingly (when available).

I'm long done growing, but my reasoning for getting a large rather than a medium is because not all boots are low profile like my Hails. This leaves me room for future boots that might be bulkier.

By the way, it might be a good idea to contact Flux and see if you can get the toe straps for a medium size. Going off memory, I recall Flux bindings having fairly wide toe straps.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Leo said:


> By the way, it might be a good idea to contact Flux and see if you can get the toe straps for a medium size. Going off memory, I recall Flux bindings having fairly wide toe straps.


That there is a good idea. We'll see how everything fits when we get all the gear.
He has out grown his old boots so looks like large it is as his foot is a 10 and the old boots are too small. F/S post coming soon :laugh:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I personally try to go opposite for some brands. For Union, I sized down because the L/XL barely would cinch down even when the ladders were fully shortened. However, my Targas last year, I went L/XL and they fit a 9.5 Nike ZF1 and DC Park fine without the ladders still half slack.

If he is wearing a 10 mens shoe, you'll have to fit him in a boot before you order. He might be a 9 boot, he might be a 10.5 boot from brand to brand. If he's a 9.5 or bigger, go with larger size. If you adjust the ladders on the insides, they should cinch down all the way with extra to ratchet if they pack out. Then when he boots up again next year (the joys of growing), he can keep them. The other thing I noticed about smaller bindings (I sized a pair of Raidens down) is while I could adjust the ladders to get my boot to fit and have the pads/caps centered the bindings were narrower than I liked.

However, it will be no fun if he has to ratche them down all the way and they start to pack out and he's riding loose. Keep in mind, this is possible unless you match the binding in the boot in person (or know of someone who has the same combination of make/model/model year).


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hence my recommendation of contacting manufacturer for straps from the size down. Might have to pay, but can't be all that expensive.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Main issue you will come across is how the boot fits into the baseplate. Most pairs of mediums I have seen the straps fit up to a 10.5 boot fairly easy but once you start gaining width to the boot is the main issue. Getting new straps might buy you a little time. 

For some reason I have a feeling the straps are the same from large and medium( I know a lot of their parts fit both but I have to double check that for the straps). I know the highbacks are the same size whether you have mediums or large bindings.

Edit This just pertains to Flux Bindings


----------

